# Pakistan Defence Upgrade



## EagleEyes

The upgrade has been completed, but all the features will be coming back in a bit. 

I have opened the doors so you can view, instead of being locked.

The forum at this time will continue to add features, etc.

MOD EDIT: KNOW ISSUES

Forum Search
Forum Slow
Others? You can report in the suggestion thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

The new update is cooul...Nice Job webby


----------



## sur

I like *Dark-Green *color-scheme as in Pak-Flag... 


But I cannot find my posts...!!!


----------



## Patriot

Nice Update..Did you merge def.pk with World Defence Network?


----------



## Dalai Lama

Very nice, I like the world defence network idea. Will attract a more diverse user base.


----------



## American Pakistani

New Update looks pretty cool.
Can any one let me know who introduce the idea of World defence network?


----------



## rizhussain44

WebMaster said:


> The upgrade has been completed, but all the features will be coming back in a bit.
> 
> I have opened the doors so you can view, instead of being locked.
> 
> The forum at this time will continue to add features, etc.
> 
> MOD EDIT: KNOW ISSUES
> 
> Forum Search
> Forum Slow
> Others? You can report in the suggestion thread.


 
The new look is very nice!
I have one thing to report, I am not able to find the suggestions thread so I am reporting it here.

When you take your pointer to the logo on the top left corner it says "Australia Defence"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

rizhussain44 said:


> The new look is very nice!
> I have one thing to report, I am not able to find the suggestions thread so I am reporting it here.
> 
> When you take your pointer to the logo on the top left corner it says "Australia Defence"


 
I have fixed this issue. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rizhussain44

WebMaster said:


> I have fixed this issue. Thanks.



Yeah, i checked it a few minutes back and it was fixed, that was quick!


----------



## Kompromat

Just a quick few things:

1: My threads , My replies , new posts , todays posts tabs are missing please add them.
2: Direct quick reply box to the thread is missing which means you have to click "reply" even for a quick one.

3: If you can fix the width of the screen its too short.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## praveen007

hi! 
webby 
is this new update is also mobile friendly.
Though nice and triendy look.


----------



## SpArK

Liked the new look... would be good when old features like "live posts" and all will be back.

Lets take this as a new beginning and convert this into a change by having good/quality conversations rather than beating around the bush and showering insults on each other and using this as a hate spreading platform..

Good webby. A change was inevitable. 





_Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending._


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

nice upgrade what is the vb version ?


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

on my first post from mobile i got this message screen first.. 
"Thank you for posting! You will now be taken to your post. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so ."
and it happens every time (redirecting screen )please fix it.


----------



## Mani2020

there is no option for quick reply at the bottom of the page as it was the case in previous format


----------



## monitor

What is reson fo this format change its looks like pakdef.forum now . the previous forum was seems to me more attractive .but any way thanks the forum returns quickly then before.


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

There should be an option with the Quick Style Chooser drop down box to choose the old skin/format.


----------



## metro

I dont like this new format of the forum.
There are no live posts, it has become very boring now.


----------



## rockstarIN

As Mani pointed out, there is no Quick reply facility, you need to click reply to the thread....Can it be fixed?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Hello, what about users displaying two flags to represent themselves?


----------



## Masterchief

Nice ,good job.


----------



## Devil Soul

well done


----------



## GUNNER

Good Work !


----------



## My-Analogous

Good Job! but need more fixing


----------



## farhan_9909

i liked the old one more

bt this is aalso cool

and add the quick reply feature


----------



## Imran Khan

ye kya bana diya ustaad jee

its really not good believe me its boring

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## symbios

Nice Sharing..
Regards
Symbios


----------



## Paan Singh

got problems related to editing the post,it doesnt show redirection of post but the post gets modified


----------



## Gold1010

looks nice quick reply plz?


----------



## Evil Flare

Please bring back Quick Reply option .. and Thanks Button 

& what is the World defence Network ?


----------



## Salik

.
.
Best wishes for new changes

There were two messages, 1. Defence.pk established August 14, 2005 and 2. Web's authoritative source on Pakistan's strategic and military affairs. These two are important I think...


----------



## majesticpankaj

live post link is missing...please fix it. thanks


----------



## blackops

the only problem i am having is it takes a lot of time to open it by mobile rest every thing is very good


----------



## EagleEyes

Mobile style soon for all the poor people who cant afford the computer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

WebMaster said:


> Mobile style soon for all the poor people who cant afford the computer.


 
sir jee internet cell are expencive then pc 

MERA TO BERA GHARK HO GYA HAI KOI HELP NHI KERTA


----------



## blackops

WebMaster said:


> Mobile style soon for all the poor people who cant afford the computer.


 
lol but sir it would be awsum to have 1


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Good job,looking cool


----------



## EagleEyes

The mobile version will come in an hour, and the quick reply is something we are testing with. 

Enjoy!


----------



## EagleEyes

If your user flag is missing or wrong, please go ahead into the Settings page and change it again. For example United Kingdom has been changed to UK so you would get a dead link.

Please update.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

WebMaster said:


> The mobile version will come in an hour, and the quick reply is something we are testing with.
> 
> Enjoy!



install that quick reply plugin found in VB forum. That makes quick reply box something like this







also install the media code that allows you to just paste youtube link and it will retrieve the video itself. Just like it used to happen before


----------



## Hyde

I followed the same procedure but its still showing dead link to me

can you please change my flag to UK?

All i see from the drop down menu is "United Kingdom" i select it and nothing happens


----------



## Hyde

oh I think the location flag has been changed to Country Flag and country to Location.

But still UK flag won't work if Country Flag is selected

anyways, thanks i am happy with this too


----------



## W.11

no recent posts column now?????

e rabba !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i seriously thought i was banned


----------



## EagleEyes

Zaki said:


> oh I think the location flag has been changed to Country Flag and country to Location.
> 
> But still UK flag won't work if Country Flag is selected
> 
> anyways, thanks i am happy with this too


 
I have fixed this issue. You should be able to change it now.

Location Flag and Country Flag are different.


----------



## Kompromat

Lets check mine - oh it works , thanks webbie


----------



## EagleEyes

Country Flag is the country you were born in or represent.

Location Flag is where you currently reside.

Jut wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Skies

Nice dark green color. Any dark color is nice to me. Nice update. 

To see the new look, I am feeling as like - I have bought a new car, lol. 




Anyway, Where is UN flag. I want to use it only in my location flag. Also I do not see who thanked me in any old post newly.


----------



## EagleEyes

> Also I do not see who thanked me in any old post newly.



Trying to see if it is possible. Will let you know.


----------



## Hyde

WebMaster said:


> Trying to see if it is possible. Will let you know.


 
I don't think its possible otherwise all forums using VB 4.x would have been using that plug in

may be you can request someone to specially make it for you but it won't be easy to retrieve queries from the database if written by a stranger and not the original coder

That is why I was always in favor of 3.8.x as that is still the best software internet world has ever produced

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

I cannot see my thanked posts and my previous posts..


----------



## unicorn

Whhhaaaaaat a pleasant surprise
defense.pk reach for the sky...


----------



## Zee-Gen

WebMaster, with the passage of time, features will come back I know, but believe me this new look is very stressful to eyes&#8230;..old layout was more attractive and professional looking&#8230;&#8230;is this change a requirement for World Defense&#8230;.???

Balance in size between avatar and user name needs to be fixed&#8230;&#8230;avatars are too fat looking&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## WAQAS119

@Webby: When I upload any of the animated AV it turns to a simple image! Please check!


----------



## Kompromat

webbie i cant see my full friend's list in my profile


----------



## farhan_9909

i am nt able to find my old post and thread.


----------



## sur

-
*Can't find my old posts when I click on MY-Posts.... Only the posts made after upgrade done are shown.*
-


----------



## farhan_9909

plzz restore my old posts also.

thanx for restoring my threads


----------



## Pak_Sher

The new logo and interface look great. There is a decrease in performance though. I am not sure what hardware and OS the site is hosted on, but with the gradual increase in load thee site will experience additional performance issues. 

Fine tuning the application may be the least expensive option. Just my 2 cents. Great work!


----------



## TOPGUN

The new change is good but i kind of still liked the old one & the performance of the site is very slow now overll look is better but still change is good sometimes cheers..


----------



## PoKeMon

I want the old defence.pk NOW


----------



## Arsalan

Friends i have having trouble in:

Finding a link to:
All posts thanked by me
All thanked posts, posted by me??

can anyone help? please also send me a visitor msg if possible.

moreover i really vot for the old design, it was better.
one can post a reply to thread using the text tabel in end of each page that i cannot find here, the colors are dull and the posts do not load completely leaving grey patches between posts.

will be waiting for answers to my question,, please!!


----------



## rockstarIN

arsalanaslam123 said:


> Friends i have having trouble in:
> 
> Finding a link to:
> All posts thanked by me
> All thanked posts, posted by me??
> 
> can anyone help? please also send me a visitor msg if possible.
> 
> moreover i really vot for the old design, it was better.
> one can post a reply to thread using the text tabel in end of each page that i cannot find here, the colors are dull and the posts do not load completely leaving grey patches between posts.
> 
> will be waiting for answers to my question,, please!!


 
Yes. Even I reported the same b4 too


----------



## EagleEyes

You cannot check your thanks at this time. May be in the future, but now now.


----------



## W.11

WebMaster said:


> You cannot check your thanks at this time. May be in the future, but now now.


 
yes now now and now


----------



## Whiplash

How do i search for a users thanked posts now?


----------



## Arsalan

WebMaster said:


> You cannot check your thanks at this time. May be in the future, but now now.


 
thanks for the rep sir je,
this is on thing that we must try and incorporate as early as possible.
it is the only way of self evaluation of posts and need to be activated!

thanks and regards!
Arsalan Aslam


----------



## Super Falcon

simply im lovin it but still lot of work could they have done posted few new pictures and the color also should be changed from green to black for few months and yes we need changes like this for every 6 months time so this forum gets the refreshness as flowers get after every rain


----------



## monitor

@ moderator sir whats happening to my thread i had created ? in my knowledge i had created 30+ thread of them i am finding only 22 by clicking ''my thread'' .can any one explain ? in addition to this if any thread are deleted or Marge with other i think it should be notify to thread starter.


----------



## Times N Watch

Times n Watch is one of the best online shopping service provider in Pakistan. Times n Watch have branded Watches, Sunglasses, Shoes, Mobile Phones, Perfumes, Hand Bags, Belts etc etc. Times n Watch provide free Shipping Service all over Pakistan. Visit Times N Watch and buy branded products.


----------



## fatman17

Didn't realise there was an upgrade


----------

